# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  máy cframe mini của anhxco

## anhxco

Hi các bác, đây là cái dự án mà em úp ủ và cb cũng lâu lâu rùi, giờ e cũng chưa có tg để tập trung làm tiếp, và cũng k biết hồi nào hoàn thành, thôi yhì cứ post lên để có động lực làm, thêm nưa  nhờ các bác hóp ý kiến  giúp e để e có thể hoàn thiện nó. Đi vào phần chính thôi:
kết cấu máy dạng C frame, hi vọng nó đủ vững để ăn kim loại.
- điện đóm dungf 3 động cơ 5 pha 569, pm điều khiển mach3.
- phần cơ khí dự làm khung bằng sắt I10 của bác Hải. 3 trục là 3 bộ combo hành trình 25x13x25.

----------

Dr.slump, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp e canh vuông bộ XY, cái này e k cóc dụng cụ gù làm chuẩn nên lấy luôn cái mặt bích bộ Y lmf chuẩn để canh ( cái mặt bích vàng vàng đó ạ)  mặt bích bộ Y này chuyên thủy của nó cũng là bộ combo XY, thấy dùng ray của japan nên ttặc lưởi xem như nó chuẩn, vậy giờ công việc của e lf gs trục X lên vf canh cho nó chuẩn theo cái mặt bích này thôi, e mần cái video cho sinh động, hnhf trình đo ttaầm 20cm.



Không biêts phương pháp củ e làm và kết quả đã tốt chư, nhờ các bác góp ý dùm.
cảm ơn các bác!

----------

Dr.slump

----------


## blueocean

Toàn combo ko bác canh vậy là quá chuẩn rồi còn gì!

----------


## anhxco

Đi đồng nát kiếm đc con này, hình như trong máy photo, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp liệu có dùng chế spindle đc không ạ, và nều đc thì khả năng của e nó đến đâu?


Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Đi đồng nát kiếm đc con này, hình như trong máy photo, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp liệu có dùng chế spindle đc không ạ, và nều đc thì khả năng của e nó đến đâu?
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác!


Chắc ý bác là dùng bộ này để gắn đầu kẹp dao rồi kéo qua motor phải không ? nếu làm việc nhẹ em nghĩ là được, vì em cũng chế dạng giống vầy rồi !

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Chắc ý bác là dùng bộ này để gắn đầu kẹp dao rồi kéo qua motor phải không ? nếu làm việc nhẹ em nghĩ là được, vì em cũng chế dạng giống vầy rồi !


Dạ, đúng rồi bác ạ, e đang tính dùng cái này độ con C frame mini như của bác, bác thấy ổn không ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đi đồng nát kiếm đc con này, hình như trong máy photo, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp liệu có dùng chế spindle đc không ạ, và nều đc thì khả năng của e nó đến đâu?
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác!


Cái bộ này nó có cả puly đai rang nữa đâu rroif...

----------


## anhxco

> Cái bộ này nó có cả puly đai rang nữa đâu rroif...


hì, cháu tháo ra rồi chú ạ, cháu kiếm đc cả cụm nguyên motor luôn, chú Huề cũng có à?

----------


## thuhanoi

> hì, cháu tháo ra rồi chú ạ, cháu kiếm đc cả cụm nguyên motor luôn, chú Huề cũng có à?


Một thời chú sửa pho to mà lị ( :Big Grin: ) cái bộ đó nó kéo drum thì phải

----------

anhxco

----------


## Nam CNC

@ anhxco , nếu thích DIY thì mình ủng hộ , nhưng vì giá thành mà phải DIY thì không nên vì những món bác mua đều rất khó chuyển thành spindle ngon được chỉ mất nhiều thời gian và tiền bạc mặc dù lẻ tẻ.

--- Cái spindle của bác DIY1102 là do em chuyển ra cho bác ấy , gốc của nó từ máy khoan công nghiệp nhiều đầu của japan , bên trong xài toàn bạc 7xxx cả , và kết cấu có các bộ phận clock bạc hết rồi , nên chỉ cần mua cái đầu ER20 đuôi côn JT6 đóng vào và clock ốc là chuẩn nên bác ấy cho ăn nhôm , sắt thoải mái với cái DC motor 300W của bác ấy, hiện tại có 1 cái anhcos đang xài bắng cách dùng đầu khoan và em cũng chỉ chổ cho bác ấy mua luôn ,,, mọi thứ đều có tính toán hết , nên muốn DIY 1 cái đầu cắt hay spindle ăn kim loại là không phải dễ dàng.

----------

anhxco, mig21

----------


## solero

Con này dung vòng bi thường 6004Z và 6904. vỏ bằng nhôm mỏng lắm. Làm khoan hoặc spindle tốc chậm, ăn nhe thì OK chứ sờ pín nặng cân chắc không ăn thua.

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này + đầu ER vào phay cái lỗ sai 0,5 mm là bình thường  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này + đầu ER vào phay cái lỗ sai 0,5 mm là bình thường


Thấy chú Huề nói câu này tự dưng muốn làm thử, vì không tin lắm  :Smile: .
Đúng cái vỏ hơi mỏng nhưng mà cái cốt và vòng bi khá lơn ( hơn con makita nhiều), cháu nghĩ chế cái kẹp spindle gắn đầu trên đầu dưới ngay chổ vòng bi để gia cố thì chắc k đến nỗi đâu ạ!

----------


## lekimhung

Thật tình khuyên bác đừng chế bác ơi, con này nó mỏng lắm, cầm trên tay nhẹ hều, bác tháo cái cốt ra còn lại võ nhôm thì còn nhẹ hơn, rũi giữa đường gãy gánh thì lại làm khó mình. Với lại đã có C frame rồi thì cố kiếm con spindle nào cho tương xứng đi bác.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Thật tình khuyên bác đừng chế bác ơi, con này nó mỏng lắm, cầm trên tay nhẹ hều, bác tháo cái cốt ra còn lại võ nhôm thì còn nhẹ hơn, rũi giữa đường gãy gánh thì lại làm khó mình. Với lại đã có C frame rồi thì cố kiếm con spindle nào cho tương xứng đi bác.


Dạ, e nói nếu chế đc e dùng cho con mini nhỏ ơi là nhỏ mà bác!

----------


## Gamo

Lão Nam đang có con sờ pín xứng với C-Frame á

----------


## anhxco

hêh cframe cũng có nhiều level bác ạ!

----------


## vietpham

he anh anhxco a làm con này tới đâu rồi mà không thấy show hàng nữa a ! hê hê xong rồi thì cho thằng em xuống xem với!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

